# Pulling a clutch on a 95 Indy?



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm trying to get the clutch off my f-i-l's 95 Polaris Indy 600 tripple. We finally have the correct puller but it's still not budging. We put some heat on it and tapped the puller with a hammer.

I need some suggestions. I'm typically more familiar with Yamaha's.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

They should come off the same way as a Yamaha. They can be pretty stubborn to get off. Did you try a air inpact? Sometimes it just a matter of the impact wrench breaking it free. It does take some nuts to get these broke loose. Good luck.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Clutch and crank are a tapered fit, same as a Yamaha. Who ever put that on last over torqued it, you don't need 200 ft pds on a taper fit. As suggested an impact is better way than hand wrench/breaker bar. It will "shock" it more. Take the puller out and try to get some penetrating oil around the crank/clutch and from the back side as well, I like PB blaster. Be very careful with heat, you'll ruin the clutch and possibly the crankshaft/seal.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm always leery of using heat on anything. We didn't initially plan on working on sleds when we went up north. I'll figure on taking up the impact next time we go up. I wasn't sure if there was some trick I was missing.

Actually what really got me looking was cause the bolt for the clutch was gone....


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

If you havn't got that clutch off yet, try greasing your puller threads and its tip. You dont have to be conservative with the grease. Wipe excess grease from the clutch after pulling, as it can wreak havoc on your belt.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

easiest way I have come up with is, soak for 3 days with PB blaster, fill the hole and cover the tip of the puller with grease, the type you use to grease zerk fittings. It will POP off, I mean POP, you'll prolly think you broke something when it finally pops . I have taken many clutches off this way and have never damaged the threads or needed an impact. FWIW


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Thanks everybody. Sounds like I was close to the right track but being the last day and only having limited tools and time we ran into a brick wall. Now with this knowledge hopefully in a couple weeks I'll be clutch in hand when I return.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Sounds like my uncle-in-law went up and just put the wrench to it w/ a little heat since it's been sitting there under tension and it popped right off.


----------

